# Fancy, Fancy, FANCY!!!!



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Click the picture for animation!


I call her Grand Finale because she's just BURSTING with color!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Looks like Lake Michigan! Big and beautiful! Great to hear your voice again Jdog. Good to hear what FR sounds like too. Now when i read his posts I will hear his voice  Very nicely done!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

"nasty stuff that gets in the way of knitting time" LOL!!

It is absolutely beautiful


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Those are some of my favorite colors.
Amazing. 
God bless.
jd


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Welp, the blue cabled mohair special is officially completed.....
....and the new, super-tans and creamy-tan yellows is being cast on......just a hint on the yellows, that is.

Yum.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

As this thing comes together, "Light Honey" is what rests well on the mind.
So far, everything is perfect in color and knit.
Wish I had a camera available......
Soon maybe, hmmm ?


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I am sad JDog. I can't get that animation to work for me. :huh: It keeps saying not available.
What I can see looks gorgeous, and my fav colors!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

LOVE the colors!!!


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

just wondering, what does a sweater weight knitted in this gauge and with cable?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH, Superior doesn't tend to look blue to me, more in the beautiful green tones, it's so deep a lot of it looks almost black.

You will have to come visit and see lake Michigan, it's like the ocean. But in reality all those great lakes are beautiful.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

susanne said:


> just wondering, what does a sweater weight knitted in this gauge and with cable?


This blue one was knit with a little more of an eye for style, and so only weighs a little over 4 pounds. :ashamed:

I'll make up for it with my next one, promise. :thumb:


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

wow, only four pounds?
can you imagine walking in winter with a sweater like that? specially after the holidays with so much good food. 
FR if you advertise it in gyms you might make some money with it. i only want 10% for the idea and maybe my husband doesn't need to work anymore. 

if i spin the yarn for your projects i guaranty we can get it up to at least six pounds per sweater.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh, not to worry. I have my 8-10 pound models. 
The blue one was just made for a tenderfoot enthusiast.
Introduce them gently, I always say......


----------

